# Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii - not quite white yet ;)



## yeatzee (Jan 23, 2010)

(make sure you click on the upper portion of the image to make it bigger, and zoom in for full affect!)


----------



## ismart (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice shot! It will start to get more white in it, after a few more moults.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 23, 2010)

ismart said:


> Nice shot! It will start to get more white in it, after a few more moults.


im looking forward to it! He/she is getting there though.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 23, 2010)

They're so cool when they have that shiney black color.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 25, 2010)

indeed it is. I am excited to get my first white mantis though...


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice, crisp picture.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 25, 2010)

Rick said:


> Very nice, crisp picture.


glad somebody noticed! :lol:


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Opivy (Feb 3, 2010)

wow! It almost looks.... Too perfect.


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 4, 2010)

Opivy said:


> wow! It almost looks.... Too perfect.


Thank you!....? im not quite sure what "too perfect" means


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 4, 2010)

lol @ above.

Very nice pics!


----------



## revmdn (Feb 4, 2010)

Very nice, I love that species.


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 4, 2010)

thank you both! I too love this species, despite me having a mismolt every fricken time I turn my head :angry: 

What do you guys think of the shots themselves? I went for a "cool" look in the first and a "warm" in the second.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 4, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> thank you both! I too love this species, despite me having a mismolt every fricken time I turn my head :angry: What do you guys think of the shots themselves? I went for a "cool" look in the first and a "warm" in the second.


I like the "warm" look.


----------



## revmdn (Feb 4, 2010)

I think the first looks warm, like it's standing on fire or flames.


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 5, 2010)

revmdn said:


> I think the first looks warm, like it's standing on fire or flames.


Ha, any guess what it is on?

(The first has a cooler whitebalance, whereas the second is a warmer one)


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 5, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Ha, any guess what it is on?


Some kind of a dried up flower pod?


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 5, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Some kind of a dried up flower pod?


----------



## Opivy (Feb 5, 2010)

I meant that it looks so good, one would almost believe it's fake.

It's a compliment =)


----------



## sbugir (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeatzee! Don't be showing your ganja stash to everyone now! Sure they might make great front pieces for your P. wahlbergiis, but now the feds will be after you... Aye.

jk  , Nice pics btw, what is the spikey ball thing?


----------



## revmdn (Feb 5, 2010)

We used to call them monkey balls, not sure why, and not in the naughty way either.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I forget the name of the tree that produces these... but I used to have one in my front yard at a house I lived in years ago. Great natural photo prop!  And hey, I was correct in general... just didn't know or have the exact kind or name, hehe.


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 5, 2010)

Ha, I hear you. I had the hardest time finding a google image of what ever it is :lol: 

I have 3 large trees in my backyard that have these seed pod things and because it was so windy I decided I would take one end and stick it into the ground to keep it still. Than I simply place a wahlbergii ontop


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 5, 2010)

Opivy said:


> I meant that it looks so good, one would almost believe it's fake.It's a compliment =)


Ha, ok thanks Opivy


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 5, 2010)

I think it's from maple trees. The previous owner cut down a couple of maples near the house before we bought it, and I still find the old seed pod holders like that on the roof and on the ground occasionally after it rains. A couple like that came down after last weeks rains.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I looked it up.... they are the dried pods from the Sweet Gum tree.


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 5, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> I looked it up.... they are the dried pods from the Sweet Gum tree.


Yay google! lol

So back to my original point. Which do you guys prefer?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the first one!  Mis molts? i had an ooth hatch out and some are l6? I have never had one mismolt.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 5, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Yay google! lolSo back to my original point. Which do you guys prefer?


I like the warm one... it looks more natural to me.


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 5, 2010)

Chase said:


> I like the first one!  Mis molts? i had an ooth hatch out and some are l6? I have never had one mismolt.


Yes mismolts &lt;_&lt; 

and I agree katnapper, I've always liked a little warmer tone in my shots.


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 5, 2010)

view picture large on black

its worth it


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 6, 2010)

revmdn said:


> We used to call them monkey balls, not sure why, and not in the naughty way either.


I don't know how long ago you were calling them that,but Sega came out with Super Monkey Balls about ten years ago. At that time it was an arcade game, but it has gone through several transitions and now I believe that it is an iPhone game.


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 6, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> I don't know how long ago you were calling them that,but Sega came out with Super Monkey Balls about ten years ago. At that time it was an arcade game, but it has gone through several transitions and now I believe that it is an iPhone game.


Interesting... Any comments regarding the pictures  :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 6, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> view picture large on blackits worth it


You used a warmer tone for this shot instead of the cooler one this time, right? (appears that way to me, and I like it).


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 6, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> You used a warmer tone for this shot instead of the cooler one this time, right? (appears that way to me, and I like it).


Its actually the same, just larger and on black :lol: It looks much nicer IMO though


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 6, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Its actually the same, just larger and on black :lol: It looks much nicer IMO though


The eyes don't look as "blue" to me.... maybe it's an optical illusion, you know, how certain colors appear different next to other colors?


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 6, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> The eyes don't look as "blue" to me.... maybe it's an optical illusion, you know, how certain colors appear different next to other colors?


its all about the background B)


----------

